# Asus Zenfone 5 broken screen/glass



## RBX (Oct 3, 2014)

A month ago I got Asus Zenfone 5 for my cousin. Turns out it is extremely fragile, and screen (or maybe some glass on front of it) is now damaged.

The cracks don't appear to be deep and the phone is still functional (even touchscreen) so I guess it is just some sort of frontal glass panel that got damaged. I found these on Amazon Garmor Tempered Glass Explosion Proof Screen Guard for Asus Zenfone 5: Buy Garmor Tempered Glass Explosion Proof Screen Guard for Asus Zenfone 5 Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in which further strengthen my belief.

I have also found some service centers online, but still don't know if they repair cellphones. I have also heard about them overcharging for simple pieces. So is it advisable to purchase the glass screen I gave link for and get it replaced locally if things don't work out?

Also, I'm still not sure if it is some glass panel that is broken and not the screen, so I'll post a picture if description doesn't tell much.

Edit:

Looks like what I linked to is nothing but some screen guard akin to the plastic ones. Moreover, from various reviews that I've read, it looks like I'd have to spend around 75% of the phone's cost to get the glass replaced. So if there is any place where the glass can be purchased, please link to it.


----------

